# Biscuit Joint for exterior project



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

I just bought a craftsman biscuit plate joiner and I want to use it to join 1×4 cedar boards to complete my lid on a cedar beer cooler .

I was wondering would this application be good for this purpose.

I have searched online and I found some discussion threads that say yes and no..

I've previously used pocket joinery but I'm sick off cover covering the pocket holes with plugs!!!!!

Any suggestions?

Thanks as always
Ed


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

It works great for aligning your top edges.

Tip: Butter glue on 1/2 of the biscuits and insert into one side of the joint and let it start to grab. Then you have more time to work the mating surface. 100% glue coverage is a must.

Be sure to razor off the tearout on the end of the slots before starting.

M


----------

